# Early Pregnancy with Low Progesterone Levels



## hugefoot78 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am only about 6 weeks pregnant and my progesterone level is a 12. My hcg count has continued to rise from 79 to 217. Is a 12 too low?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Here's a link to a chart of normal progesterone levels in pregnancy: http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#progesterone

12 does seem low to me for 6 weeks but I don't think it necessarily means there's a problem. I disagree with the info in the chart on the link I posted that progesterone supplementation won't help after a BFP. I've used progesterone suppositories 3 times after I got BFPs and those babies survived. When I didn't use progesterone supplementation I miscarried.

Are your hCG levels doubling within the normal timeframe, 48-72 hours? 2 points don't really mean anything without knowing the time difference between the blood draws.


----------



## Sasha's Mama (Jun 20, 2009)

My progesterone level was around 7 when this pregnancy was 5 weeks. I was freaking out, but decided not to do anything about it since the info on progesterone supplementation was mixed. I'm 24 weeks now so I think that it was just a normal level for my body/this baby.

Here is a link that shows a graph at the bottom detailing progesterone levels w/+ or - 2 standard deviations, so as you can see, there is a lot of variability in women's levels. Pregnancies that did not result in a live birth were not included in the graph, I believe.

http://repro-med.net/repro-med-site2/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=25&Itemid=54


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Mine was 12 at about 5 weeks, my hcg was almost 5000. I did have periodic spotting, and in fact had that in my LP as well ( was surprised i was even pregnant that cycle) I supplemented with 50mg of promotrium, which i had left over from older ttc attempts. I weaned off that shortly, and just used wild yam cream. I do not know whether it was necessary or not, since later i had spotting that was from cervical sensitivity, so maybe the spotting wasnt from low progesterone in the first place.

In any case, according to sources i found, 12 is at the bottom of normal, but still normal nonetheless.


----------

